

Apple has revenues per employee of 1.7 M$ - DavidChouinard
http://www.wolframalpha.com/input/?i=apple 

======
onions
Exxon (which has a similar market cap) has revenues per employee of 5.6M:
<http://www.wolframalpha.com/input/?i=exxon>

